# Preparing for ~3 week vacation



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

On July 23 I'm going on vacation for 3 weeks and I don't have anyone that can take care of my 5000 sq-ft bermuda lawn during my absence. I reel mow between 5/8" and 3/4" and have to mow every 3-4 days even on PGR. I know I'll come back to an overgrown lawn but I'm sure some preparation will help avoid serious issues :thumbup:


*Fertilizer:* My last granular fertilizer app was on June 25 so I'm not going to fertilize until I return after August 11.

*PGR:* I'm due for PGR tomorrow July 11th so I'm going to apply at 0.25 to 0.30oz/k and then re-apply on July 22 or July 23 before I leave. Should I apply at a higher rate like 0.35oz/k or higher? I typically mix Iron and 20-20-20 or Urea in the foliar app but I won't do that on my last app before I leave.

*Fungicide:* I'm rotating Propiconazole and Clearys 3336F this season and I'll do a Propiconazole app before I leave.

*Water:* I have irrigation but this season we've been getting good rain and I've only had to water my lawn once every ~2 weeks or so. What do you recommend? Should I set it to water 0.5 inch once a week just in case there's a draught so that'll at least keep my lawn from serious stress?

*Mowing:* Should I do a HOC reset before I leave? I recently did a HOC reset and I would say it only buys me 3 days at the most... I can't rely on anyone to reel cut my lawn during my absence as I'm sure nobody is willing to cut my lawn say 3 times during my absence, let alone cleaning up mulch and debris before every mow and making sure they don't damage my reel etc... I guess I still have the option to hire a service to mow twice during my absence but they usually mow at 2" or higher in our neighborhood which may or may not give me any value :? Thoughts?

*What to expect when I return:* Obviously the grass will be overgrown but are we talking about 2 to 3 inches tall? I'll probably have to rotary mow a couple of times to get it under control and then do a proper HOC reset using my reel to maintain below 1" for the rest of the growing season. Any other thoughts?

Any input will be much appreciated!

Here's my lawn for reference:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd scalp it, maybe even look at doing anything like aeration or verticutting, and I would put it into regulation right before I left. Give it some water, and call it done for 3 weeks.

Regardless it'll be a bunch of work when you return, but scalping it now and slowing it down could ensure you less work down the road, and regardless of how ugly it is, you won't be around to see it.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

scalp the hell out of it! Way low! and the hit it again at scalp height the day you leave. PGR and fungicide the day you leave. I'd go higher on the PGR. Verticutting isn't a bad idea too. Make it look real ugly. 
3 weeks is a long time. I'd keep the water on it.
I don't think hiring a company to mow would be of any benefit. 
I am curios to see how it turns out.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @FATC1TY & @rjw0283!

I didn't think of verticutting but I have a new Sunjoe so that's good!

I need to also keep an eye on the weather forecast to make sure we dont get a bunch of rain that prevents me from mowing or applying PGR effectively! It's gonna be fun :roll:


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Have you asked someone in the local Georgia section of the forums to see if another member would be able to help?

I looked quickly in your area seems to have a lot of fellow lawn geeks

I am leaving for a week and did a core aeration, verticut and then a .10 scalp. Current HOC is now .3


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Would be a cool benefit to find someone local to cut it, but honestly would be a pretty trusting thing, especially to use your mowers and stuff.

Regardless I'm with @rjw0283 i would be all in on a hard reset scalp, and then find something time permitting like a verticut or a level to throw in before hand.

3 weeks is a long time, especially not being cut. Take it to dirt and regulated it and I have a feeling if you could manage the watering correctly, or be blessed with some good rain, when you came home it would be unkempt a touch but a solid mow and the yard would be probably the best you've seen it.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Awar said:


> *Water:* I have irrigation but this season we've been getting good rain and I've only had to water my lawn once every ~2 weeks or so. What do you recommend? Should I set it to water 0.5 inch once a week just in case there's a draught so that'll at least keep my lawn from serious stress?


May want to switch your irrigation controller to a smart one like the Rachio that adjust for the weather and can be controlled remotely.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the feedback. In the end it's just grass right, and not any grass, bermuda grass... If the worst case scenario is it'll be overgrown and I have to get it back in shape over 2 weeks or so then I'm good with that. Just don't want any kind of disease, stress, or insect damage...

It's hard to ask someone I don't know to come and reel mow for me. Let alone giving them access to my garage & tools etc. even if they're a fellow lawn geek!

@Automate a smart irrigation controller is actually a great idea. It was on my list last year but I managed well with my standard system so I didn't go for it. I'll see if I order one tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

There are companies in Atlanta that have trucuts


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@jayhawk do you have a contact? Or do you have an idea how much they would charge for a 5k lawn? I'm thinking it'll be a ridiculous price that I'm not willing to pay specially if I asked them to come like 4-5 times :lol:

By the way my Rachio 3 arrives tonight so it'll be in place before I go :thumbup:


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Awar said:


> By the way my Rachio 3 arrives tonight so it'll be in place before I go :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Assuming you're using T-Nex for suppression, as I don't remember seeing it. Check the label as they have a section in there that states something along the lines of "for longer suppression a double recommended dose can be used if temporary yellowing can be tolerated."

Check the label for the exact wording. I would think hitting it with a double your standard dose would help slow it down more on the front end and last a little bit longer.

Just another something to look into.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would give it a one-two punch before leaving.

Heavier than normal dose of T-Nex 150%-200% - If you have a little bit of Nutsedge or Kyllinga, maybe a 'lil sulfentrazone in the tank. I'd back off the T-nex then if mixing. 100-120% of normal. It'll pretty much shut down the Bermuda for 10-14 days.

I'd prob consider scalping it down hard 3-4 days after the spray. A verticut to stand up all the stolons and peel it down to .250"-.375". It'll look like hell after but not when you return. A light fert application prob would help apologize for the abuse. :lol: Send the reel mower off for a fresh grind after.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, .125oz/1000sf of Dismiss with .38oz/1000sf of T-Nex will put the brakes on hard with 419. It will recover just fine though. If you really want to abuse it, throw in some surfactant. See page 10 of my journal to see what that will do.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @Amoo316 @MasterMech @Redtwin - yes I'm using TNEX and definitely plan to do the heavy rate. For Tifway 419 the standard rate is 0.38 oz/k but I've been applying 0.25 to 0.30 which probably explains why my suppression isn't as strong as I would typically like. I would've thought 0.50 oz/k would be considered heavy but *it looks like I can go closer to 0.75 oz/k and not worry about damage?*

I honestly prefer not to spray weed killers all over the lawn as it's pretty much weed free except for a handful of nutsedge that I spot-treated over the weekend, and the occasional one or two spruge that I pick up along edges.

I plan to scalp and verticut, but the lowest I can scalp is about 3/8" as my lawn isn't that level and my bedknife hits dirt in some areas even at 3/8". *I'm pretty sure I should scalp then verticut but not sure whether the final PGR over-dose app should go on before or after that?*



Edit: I also meant to post this which is what @Amoo316 was talking about: "_*A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro® T-Nex® rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended
growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated*_" -- of course the 8 weeks reference probably means 3-4 weeks in my case & at this time of the year because the standard rate on the TNEX label says 4 weeks but it lasts about 2 weeks based on GDD.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm using the .38oz rate even though I am cutting well below .5". I get much better regulation and if I apply the T-Nex by itself it doesn't cause any bronzing.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm using the .38oz rate even though I am cutting well below .5". I get much better regulation and if I apply the T-Nex by itself it doesn't cause any bronzing.


Same here - been rocking the .38 since last year and no ill effects.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Awar said:


> @jayhawk do you have a contact? Or do you have an idea how much they would charge for a 5k lawn? I'm thinking it'll be a ridiculous price that I'm not willing to pay specially if I asked them to come like 4-5 times :lol:
> 
> By the way my Rachio 3 arrives tonight so it'll be in place before I go :thumbup:


I know Woodburn Landscapes has a Tru Cut. I have no idea what they charge though.

www.woodburnlandscapes.com


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > @jayhawk do you have a contact? Or do you have an idea how much they would charge for a 5k lawn? I'm thinking it'll be a ridiculous price that I'm not willing to pay specially if I asked them to come like 4-5 times :lol:
> ...


Thanks! I called and left a message so I'll update if I hear back.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

I take extended vacations and always hire someone to mow however; it never works out--"I could only mow once etc". I would follow the advice of scalping and high PGR. I regret not scalping before leaving. Next year I will.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @latitude36

My current plan is to:
- scalp 6 days before leaving
- verticut 4-5 days before leaving
- apply max rate PGR 2 days before leaving
- scalp again 1 day before leaving

*I'm worried about 2 things though:
1) will PGR be an effective foliar app 3-4 days after scalping? Considering the green tips will be mostly gone...
2) rain may impact my plan*


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would apply max rate, and scalp a day after. It'll be plenty of time for uptake, and you know you don't get instant suppression until 3 or so days generally after application.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> I would apply max rate, and scalp a day after. It'll be plenty of time for uptake, and you know you don't get instant suppression until 3 or so days generally after application.


@FATC1TY I didn't want to leave the scalp for the last minute (what if it rains?) so I was thinking I can scalp once then wait few days, apply PGR, then 1 day later scalp again. At least the final scalp won't be as difficult or take as long, specially if I'm in a time crunch before I leave or have a short window before afternoon thunderstorms!

Would PGR applied 3-4 days after scalping be effective?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Awar Have you given any thought to adding a 2nd PGR into your mix? I've yet to attempt it but from the sounds of it some combos can really put the brakes on things. If it works that may solve 2 problems for you, going forward. 
SiteOne in Atlanta (spaghetti junction) has Anuew for a good price. G-man also threw out Paclo as a Tnex combo for my TTTF. I may add one of those to my arsenal next year, just for kicks.

Worse case I can swing by and throw down another Tnex app in 10-15 days or so, but my projects don't usually lead me up your way. I'd make the trip up if you need me to though. LMK.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@corneliani I did not consider a 2nd PGR type to be honest. I also really appreciate your kind offer to swing by and apply PGR! That's so nice of you :thumbup:

I think I'll just take ownership of the issue and handle it with the resources I have and it'll be an interesting experiment. I promise to come back and post my experience & results!


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

If I was in your area I'd definitely mow a few times for ya, beautiful lawn, I'd have fun lol


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

*Update:*

I returned and was surprised that my lawn was still at an average of 1.5 inches tall. It still looked good and not overgrown by our neighborhood standards. It's even still nice & deep green almost 2 months after my last fert app 

I mowed the next day at 1.2" and plan to bring it down under 1" over the next couple of mows. I don't think I'll go down to 5/8" which is where I was maintaining it.

But I did pull a bunch of spurge from certain areas similar to last year, despite adding isoxaben to my pre-emergent treatments in the spring! I also pulled a few crabgrass but nothing to worry about. I still have some nutsedge here and there that I'll have to spot treat.

Otherwise it wasn't too bad! The high PGR dose along with a nice scalp did the trick! I even sent my reel for grinding/sharpening during that time :thumbup:


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

That worked great! Nice looking lawn.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

agrassman said:


> That worked great! Nice looking lawn.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

